# Solved: Sony VAIO desktop fan making noise



## skipperc25 (Mar 26, 2006)

I've opened up my Sony desktop, Model PCV-RX550, and blown out the dust but my fan keeps making consistently louder noises and sounds like it's going to quit all together at times. Could someone please tell me what specs I need in shopping for a new fan? A friend said to get a low voltage fan as they make less noise...is that true? 
Thanks!!


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Which fan are we talking about here...the one on the CPU heatsink???


----------



## skipperc25 (Mar 26, 2006)

I don't know. How can I tell which fan is the problem? (I didn't realize there were two.)


----------



## skipperc25 (Mar 26, 2006)

OK, now I've opened up the case and determined it's not one of the two fans making a noise. What else inside could be making a revving noise? It's about a three second cycle of revving & slowing with no quiet periods.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Take a look at the images below

Does it seem like it sits on top of something?


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

maybe the fan in the power supply,also the hardrives in these sony's are notorious for being fried http://www.amazon.com/PCV-RX550-Desktop-1-5-GHz-Pentium-drive/dp/B00005T3JG


----------



## skipperc25 (Mar 26, 2006)

I've determined ite cause of the noise is neither fan. It sounds like it's coming from the area where my disk drives are located. Could my hardrive be fried if the computer still works fine?


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

u could go to the mfr and dl the diagnostics for the hd.........also it wouldn't be a bad idea to backup any data u care about right now


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Your hard drive can still run but will be noisy......

To test you theory get a pencil and put it on the Hard drive you think is the problem and then put your thumb the end of the pencil and put your ear ti your thumb.......you should hear something

If t=you have two Hard drives try them both


----------



## skipperc25 (Mar 26, 2006)

I've ruled out the HD. I think I've traced the noise to whatever the small fan sits on top of.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

That would be the heatsink...........it could be that it has come slightly loose....turn off the PC and see if it is loose at all..


----------



## skipperc25 (Mar 26, 2006)

The heatsink did not appear to be loose at all but after rebooting, the noise has changed slightly. With the computer running I can't quiet the noise by applying pressure to the fan or the sides of the heatsink.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

If you feel comfortable there should be some levers on the sides of the heatsink try loosing them off and the setting them back in place...


----------



## skipperc25 (Mar 26, 2006)

Bonk...can I try this with the power on to see if I can make the noise stop or does the computer need to be off?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

I would turn it off as the fan will be running with it ON...
If you still cannot stop the noise then a bearing in the fan maybe going and you need to replace the fan.


----------



## skipperc25 (Mar 26, 2006)

I unplugged that fan and rebooted briefly and the noise was still there.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

You will have to be *CSI *and search some more as to the location.....


----------



## skipperc25 (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks so much for all your efforts!


----------

